# Taches grises écran Macbook Pro



## federal (26 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,​ 
Je suis possésseur d'un MacBook Pro 2,16Ghz, acheté fin Novembre 2006 sur l'applestore online. Mon switch vers Apple se passait à merveille jusqu'au moment ou de *petites tâches de pixels d'1mm ou 2 de diamètre* sont apparus. Ce ne sont ni des pixels morts ni des tâches car j'ai l'impression que les tâches sont derrière la dalle. Plus le temps passe et *plus les tâches augmentaient de diamètre* et d'autres sont apparus très recemment.​ 
J'ai déposé ma machine chez AGL Services pour la réparation/changement du display car je suis couvert par l'Apple Care. Malheureusement, mon contact relation client chez *Apple refuse de réparrer l'écran car ce n'est pas un problème reconnu*.​ 
Il existe déjà des threads à ce sujet sur le forum Apple (*Display black spots*).​ 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=5953827&#5953827
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1101704&tstart=30
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1092319&tstart=0
http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=70834​ 
Et ce genre de *"spots"* existaient déjà sur une série de powerbook​ 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86632​ 
Suis-je le seul dans ce cas là? Quels arguments puis-je donner face à mon interlocuteur?​


----------



## Slawyer (4 Décembre 2007)

J'ai exactement le même problème! (MBP 17" 2,33)

On dirait que quelque chose s'est glissé entre la dalle et le néon.

Mon souci est que je viens de laisser passer la garantie (trop de boulot).

AppleCare m'indique que je dois passer chez un réparateur et c'est ce que je viens de faire. Il hallucine devant ces tâches dont il ne comprend pas l'origine. Il me dit que ce n'est pas possible que des poussières passent car c'est absolument étanche...

En plus j'avais depuis longtemps des tâches plus grandes et plus diffuses qui m'avaient valu trois changements d'écrans sur mon 15". 

C'est revenu et j'ai laissé tomber car je ne pouvais me séparer de mon portable à chaque fois. Je ne voulais pas recommencer cette expérience avec mon 17" et je m'étais fait une raison. Mais là les petites tâches sont au nombre de 4 en quelques semaines. On dirait une contagion!

AppleCare m'a fait miroiter une prise en charge exceptionnelle et j'attends!


----------



## Slawyer (6 Décembre 2007)

Apple a accordé un code d'exception pour la réparation de mon écran. Changement en cours pour zéro euros en lieu et place de 1056 euros!

Merci Apple.

La réparation a lieu sur place en Apple center et donc pas de danger de voir la machine immobilisée trop longtemps. Je préfère aux envois aléatoires en Hollande.


----------



## federal (6 Décembre 2007)

Moi j'en suis toujours au même points... ils refusent de prendre en charge mon écran alors que nous avons le même problème. J'ai du tomber sur un très mauvais interlocuteur chez Apple Care ​


----------



## Slawyer (10 Décembre 2007)

Cliquer sur le lien ci-dessous:

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=2100687749&size=o

C'était assez inquiétant.

Mon MacBookPro a été pris en charge le 5 et m'a été restitué le 7. J'ai désormais un bel écran tout neuf!

À mon sens la garantie des vices cachés doit fonctionner. Il faut en parler à Apple et solliciter un CS code (Code de satisfaction client).

Si j'ai pu faire avancer le smilblick!


----------



## federal (11 Décembre 2007)

Oui, c'est ce genre de tâches.

C'est ce que j'ai fait mais aucun CS code ne m'a été accordé. Cela fait 1 mois exactement que mon MacBook Pro est chez AGL Services... je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire.​


----------



## soma-tbs (17 Janvier 2008)

J'ai le même problème de tâches sur l'écran. Situées au milieu en bas, il n'y en avait qu'une paire il y a qq mois. Maintenant, garantie passée de 15 jours, je me retrouve avec une trentaine. Ces tâches sont toutes petites, ne gênant quasiment pas l'usage du MB, mais ça fait sale et surtout, jusqu'à quel point ça va se répandre ?!
Déjà que la batterie a été changée il y a un mois et demi pour défaut de fabrication...

Heureusement, et je touche du bois, Apple a toujours abondé dans le bon sens en ce qui concerne mes pépins techniques. J'espère qu'il en sera de même dans la présente situation.

Je vais apporter la machine chez Maintronic qui s'est toujours occupé de mes cas de SAV et en qui j'ai confiance. Pourvu que je me retrouve pas dans ta situation, Federal, et je te souhaite que ton cas se règle rapidement. 
Avoir sa machine de travail immobilisée, c'est assez dur à assumer.

Apple SAV, si tu nous entends...


----------



## VLG (19 Janvier 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai le même problème... Une dizaine de petites tâches grises


----------



## Tox (19 Janvier 2008)

On dirait de la moisissure... Je sais, par expérience, que de la poussière peut se répandre entre la dalle et le film extérieure. Sur ma TV LCD, j'ai dû la donner à nettoyer.


----------



## macl0lo (19 Janvier 2008)

Ca ressemble en effet à de la moisissure.
C'est pas humide chez vous ?


----------



## ahgnas (19 Février 2008)

j'ai le même problème, je viens de poster le sujet "taches sur l'ecran ou pixels morts ?"
j'ai au moins 25 points gris qui sont apparus sur l'ecran !
j'ai besoin d'aide pour la démarche à suivre, merci d'avance


----------



## xao85 (19 Février 2008)

C'est que ça à l'air sérieux ce pbm!


----------



## ASdesign46 (20 Février 2008)

Mince alors ... Je suis désolé pour vous ça a l'air vraiment chi**t ... Je m'achète un MacBook Pro en rentrant de vacances vers le 1er mars ... J'espère ne pas avoir ce problème super ennuyant .

Bon courage a vous tous qui êtes envahit par les tâches grises.

++


----------



## ahgnas (20 Février 2008)

J'ai pu contacté un autre revendeur Apple, qui m'a dit qu'il avaient eu le problème en décembre et que Apple n'a pas discuté et a remplacé la dalle.
Le problème, s'il n'est pas "reconnu", est quand-même connu d'Apple.
Il suffit de regarder sur le forum du support Apple pour se rendre compte qu'il y a une bonne vingtaine d'utilisateurs mécontents.

2ème chose (que m'a conseillé le vendeur) : par malchance on peut tomber 2 fois de suite sur une dalle défectueuse (témoignage de "Miss Ash H." ici : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1222085&tstart=0), 
le seul moyen de se protéger c'est l'Apple Care... et oui 

pour info : s'il faut payer de sa poche le remplacement de la dalle c'est environ 1000&#8364; , génial.

et encore pour l'info technique : le problème vient de la feuille d'aluminium qui se trouve derrière l'écran, ça n'a rien à voir avec les pixels morts. Et les taches peuvent être grises ou blanches, plus ou moins nombreuses, et plus ou moins grosses.

Macgé ne pourrait pas faire une petite news d'alerte là-dessus ?


----------



## VLG (20 Février 2008)

J'ai essayé auprès d'Apple, rien à faire.. tout va bien selon eux, comme par hasard...


----------



## ahgnas (20 Février 2008)

VLG a dit:


> J'ai essayé auprès d'Apple, rien à faire.. tout va bien selon eux, comme par hasard...


tu leur a renvoyé la machine et ils ont refusé?
elle est encore sous garantie?

"tout va bien" ça veut dire qu'ils ne voient pas les points gris ? (auquel cas c'est un mensonge)
ou qu'ils trouvent ça "normal" qu'une bécane à 2000 euros ait des taches sur l'écran ?
quand on tape dans le haut de gamme c'est pas pour se retrouver avec un écran défaillant au bout de quelques mois!

ne te laisse pas faire !

pour ma part je viens d'envoyer la machine. Verdict dans quelques jours...


----------



## VLG (20 Février 2008)

ahgnas a dit:


> tu leur a renvoyé la machine et ils ont refusé?
> elle est encore sous garantie?
> 
> "tout va bien" ça veut dire qu'ils ne voient pas les points gris ? (auquel cas c'est un mensonge)
> ...



Exactement, c'est scandaleux


----------



## ahgnas (21 Février 2008)

As-tu déjà posté sur le forum d'Apple ?
Même si c'est pas évident d'expliquer ses problèmes en anglais, je me suis ajouté à la liste des mécontents, en espérant que si cette liste devient imposante, Apple prendra en charge le problème.
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1092319&tstart=0


----------



## dblf (7 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous

J'ai le même problème et jusqu'à aujourd'hui, je pensais être seul auuuu mooooooooonde.

Ces tâches sont apparues moins d'un an après l'achat (et la fabrication) de mon macbook pro, pendant que j'étais à Hong-Kong (beaucoup d'humidité là-bas).

Le problème est que je n'ai pas la facture d'achat du macbook donc niveau garantie, je ne sais pas comment faire.

@Slawyer: peux-tu nous expliquer comment tu as négocié le changement de ta dalle?


----------



## Slawyer (10 Avril 2008)

dblf a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> J'ai le même problème et jusqu'à aujourd'hui, je pensais être seul auuuu mooooooooonde.
> 
> ...



Je ne crois pas que le problème soit lié à l'humidité (pas ce genre de problème chez moi).

La facture n'est pas indispensable si la date de fabrication ne pose pas difficultés et que la machine a été enregistrée. Je n'avais pas sorti la facture, mais il est vrai que j'avais acheté mon MacBook sur l'Apple store...

Pour la négo cela a été simple: j'ai un problème, c'est un défaut physique inhérent à la dalle et pas à son utilisation, c'est un vice caché, donc vous me confirmez que vous prenez en charge? De plus j'ai vu sur les forums que ce problème n'était pas isolé. Après hésitation mon interlocuteur d'Apple me dit d'aller voir un réparateur agrée pour qu'il voit la machine physiquement. Ce dernier a bien vu le problème et même s'il était sceptique a obtenu, comme je lui avais dit, le CS code promis.

Voilà.

Mais il est vrai que je suis un excellent client Apple Store depuis l'origine...


----------



## fap76 (10 Avril 2008)

En fait, d'après ce que je lis, il s'agit d'un vice caché et non pas d'une mauvaise utilisation du matériel, donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple refuse de le prendre en charge (il ne s'agit même pas de la garantie Apple Care, mais d'une garantie inhérente à tout matériel acheté)?
Je pense qu'ils se la joue "Avec un peu de chance, quelques uns vont abandonner et on économisera de l'argent...".

Personnellement, à votre place, je les menacerai de les attaquer en justice s'ils ne réparent pas dans les meilleurs délais votre machine, et les menacer d'alerter des services de défenses des consommateurs et des médias... histoire que la pression soit sur eux...
C'est un peu trash et malheureux d'en arriver là quand on est de bonne fois, mais généralement avec des menaces de ce style, les choses avancent plus vite, expérience faite...


----------



## Galphanet (10 Avril 2008)

J'ai aussi le même problème chez moi, ça fait la 2ème fois que l'écran est changé et que j'en ai de nouveau..par contre elles sont plus grosses chez moi !


----------



## jgcalvet (10 Avril 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème ! et je suis content de voir que je suis pas le seul dans ce cas !

J'ai acheté mon MBP en France en mars 2006 sur l'apple store online, et j'ai d'abord vu des problèmes d'uniformité dans le rétro éclairage apparaître. Je l'ai apporté à réparer à l'apple store (de NYC ou j'habitais alors) quelque chose comme 2 mois avant la fin de la garantie (d'1 an seulement)... Il m'ont changé l'écran, mais aussi la carte mère (j'avais celle qui sifflait), et la batterie (une sony prête a exploser). Bref, la totale !

Sauf que quelques mois après, des problèmes sont apparus : 
 - des tâches sur l'écran comme vous décrivez ici
 - et plus récemment, le ventilateur droit s'est mis à faire du bruit.

Sauf que mon MBP n'est plus couvert par la garantie, et depuis longtemps (ni même celle qui couvre pendant quelques temps la nouvelle pièce installée)

Pour ceux qui ont réussi à obtenir une réparation prise en charge, selon vous quelle est la meilleure procédure à suivre : contacter Apple, décrire mon problème en disant qu'il est apparemment bien connu ? (le pb étant que j'ai super besoin de mon portable en ce moment). Pensez-vous que la réparation du ventilateur qui devient très bruyant par moment peut-elle être également prise en compte ?

Merci à tout ceux qui ont déjà témoigné, et j'espère à ceux qui peuvent m'aider !


----------



## xao85 (10 Avril 2008)

C'est possible mais va falloir discuter ferme avec apple...


----------



## ahgnas (12 Avril 2008)

pour en revenir à mon cas, Apple a changé la dalle en 15 jours, je n'ai même pas eu à insister.


----------



## Marco.H (29 Avril 2008)

bon eh bien, c'est la même chose pour moi:
Garantie passée d'une vingtaine de jours (vraiment pas de chance  )
Une charmante demoiselle du SAV de Apple m'a bien fait comprendre qu'il était impossible de changer sous le code d'exeption puisque la panne n'était pas connue.
Pensez-vous que je devrais re re re rappeler, et forcer la chose? (on est nombreux a se plaindre etc... )


----------



## Marco.H (29 Avril 2008)

Après un second appel, il accepte de prendre en charge la réparation gratuitement.
j'ai quand même telephoné pendant plus de 25 min, mais ça été bénéfique. il rallonge un peu la garantie.
Merci SAV d'Apple


----------



## xao85 (29 Avril 2008)

Marco.H a dit:


> Après un second appel, il accepte de prendre en charge la réparation gratuitement.
> j'ai quand même telephoné pendant plus de 25 min, mais ça été bénéfique. il rallonge un peu la garantie.
> Merci SAV d'Apple



Un bon point!


----------



## pegase35 (2 Mai 2008)

Je pense être un client exigeant. J'achète un produit près de 2000 euros et j'attends qu'il soit du moins pour un bon moment en excellent état.

J'ai acheté un mb pro sur le store on line. Un pixel deffectueux et des tâches sombres, grises, diffuses. Le tout est reparti.
J'ai acheté à la Fnac afin de pouvoir bénéficier d'un interlocuteur. Conclusion, je viens d'acheter un MB pro lundi dernier le 28 et j'ai également un point gris qui apparaît sur la dalle. évidemment il va repartir, mais quelle galère. Comment se fait il que la qualité soit aussi pauvre sur de tels produits.

Nous disons dans mon métier " acheter Chinois acheter deux fois". Le problème c'est que c'est apple qui fait fabriquer en Chine.

C'est bien dommage pour l'image de marque du produit alors que le concept est clairement haut de gamme.


cordialement

laurent


----------



## dm80 (5 Mai 2008)

si le vice caché ne marche pas, il reste la garantie légale de conformité, valable depuis 2005 :

lordonnance du 17 février 2005, transposée dans le code de la consommation (articles L211-1 à L211-18) crée une garantie légale de conformité, quil ne faut pas confondre avec la garantie des vices cachés du code civil. Les dispositions de cette ordonnance sappliquent aux contrats conclus après le 18 février 2005.
 Cette nouvelle garantie oblige tout vendeur professionnel à délivrer au consommateur un bien conforme à ce qui était prévu au contrat, et sans aucun vice.
 Lordonnance donne une nouvelle définition du défaut de conformité : cest être impropre à lusage habituellement attendu dun bien, ou ne pas présenter les caractéristiques définies dun commun accord entre le vendeur et lacheteur (par exemple celui-ci a précisé dans sa commande quil voulait faire tel usage particulier du bien). Pour exemple, un lave-linge qui abime le linge pendant le lavage présente un défaut de conformité.
 Sont visées les ventes de biens de consommation réalisées entre un vendeur professionnel et un acheteur particulier. Les nouvelles règles ne concernent pas les acheteurs professionnels ni les ventes entre particuliers. Sont aussi exclues les ventes de biens par autorité de justice ou aux enchères publiques. Sagissant dun bien doccasion, le consommateur ne peut invoquer un défaut quil connaissait ou ne pouvait ignorer lors de lachat.
 Le vendeur est tenu de livrer un bien conforme au contrat et répond des défauts de conformité existants lors de la délivrance. La délivrance est le moment où le vendeur met le bien acheté à la disposition de lacheteur. Il ne faut pas confondre avec la livraison qui est la prise de possession effective du bien par lacheteur.
 Pour être conforme au contrat, le bien doit :
  - correspondre à la description donnée par le vendeur et posséder les qualités que celui-ci a présentées sous forme déchantillon ou de modèle ;
  - présenter les qualités quun acheteur peut légitimement attendre, daprès la publicité ou létiquetage par exemple ;
  - présenter les caractéristiques définies dun commun accord par les parties ou être propre à tout usage spécial recherché par lacheteur.
 En cas de défaut de conformité, lacheteur doit choisir en premier lieu entre la réparation du bien ou le remplacement. Le vendeur ne peut pas lui imposer une chose plus quune autre, sauf sil ne peut satisfaire à la demande ou quelle est manifestement disproportionnée. Lacheteur peut aussi rendre le bien et se faire restituer le prix, ou garder le bien et se faire rendre une partie du prix, dans 3 cas :
  - la réparation ou le remplacement sont impossibles ;
  - la solution retenue par le client ne peut être satisfaite dans le mois de sa réclamation ;
  - la solution retenue présente pour lacheteur un inconvénient majeur au vu de lusage quil recherche.
 Dans ces 3 cas, lacheteur ne peut cependant demander quune réduction de prix si le défaut est mineur. Lacheteur ne doit supporter aucun frais. En outre il peut aussi obtenir des dommages et intérêts sil a subi un préjudice. En tout cas lannulation de la vente ne peut pas être prononcée si le défaut est mineur. Les défauts de conformité qui apparaissent dans un délai de 6 mois à partir de la délivrance du bien sont présumés exister au moment de la délivrance. Avantage pour lacheteur, cest le vendeur qui doit apporter la preuve contraire, que le défaut de conformité nest apparu quaprès la délivrance. Toutefois le défaut de conformité est réputé ne pas exister si, au moment de la conclusion du contrat lacheteur connaissait ou ne pouvait ignorer ce défaut.
 Lacheteur peut intenter une action résultant du défaut de conformité dans un délai de 2 ans à compter de la délivrance du bien. Mais lacheteur peut aussi intenter laction résultant des vices cachés prévus par les articles 1641 à 1649 du code civil. Le "bref délai" daction prévu à larticle 1648 du code civil est désormais de 2 ans à compter de la découverte du vice.


----------



## ouzijoe (7 Juin 2008)

Je suis egalement possesseur d'un macbook pro acheté en fevrier 2008 et je viens de constater l'appartion d'une petite tache, j'ai egalement la garantie apple care que je n'ai pas encore enregistré mais je vais le faire de ce pas , et je constate egalement une petite tache grise sur l'écran. Vous me conseillez d'attendre que cela s'empire pour faire jouer la garantie ou demander maintenant?


----------



## xao85 (7 Juin 2008)

Ne pas attendre!


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Juin 2008)

C'est pas rassurant tout ça... vos écrans sont à LED ou pas ? 

Yoskiz


----------



## ouzijoe (9 Juin 2008)

oui mon écran est à LED


----------



## Winitri (16 Juin 2008)

Le problème vient d'apparaitre chez moi et j'ai effectué mon achat le 16/06/07 exactement.

Nous sommes aujourd'hui le 16/06/08, vous pensez que la garantie est toujours valable ?

Si c'est le cas, je suis très chanceux !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (26 Juin 2008)

Et bien ça à l'air courant comme problème... moi qui compte m'équiper cet été avec un MBP, j'espère que je n'aurais pas ce problème... ni de pixels morts d'ailleur... question de chance... 

Yoskiz


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Juillet 2008)

mon MBP a le même problème que celui exposé dans ce fil : une petite tache grise est apparue sur l'écran.

Elle est située en derrière la paroi externe de l'écran.

Le MBP étant acheté en mars 2008, je suis encore sous garantie, et comme je l'ai acheté à la FNAC (pour les -5%....), j'ai pris leur extension de garantie.

Vaut il mieux que j'aille voir le SAV de la FNAC ou bien un centre agréé Apple, suivant vos expériences ? Pensez vous que je vais rencontrer des problèmes pour qu'ils interviennent (genre argumentation bidon sur les défauts des ecrans "acceptables" ?

Je tiens à préciser que mon MBP est nickel sauf cette tache grise sur l'écran.

Merci


----------



## aragot10 (6 Juillet 2008)

et beee!! c'est plus ca apple!! j'ai commander un macbook pro haut de gamme dans moin de une semaine et je flippe de savoir quel saloperie je vais me chopper???


----------



## xao85 (8 Juillet 2008)

Si ça peut te rassurer j'ai mon macbook pro depuis presqu'un an et aucun souci!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Juillet 2008)

voilà, après avoir porté mon MBP Penryn à la fnac, je viens de le récupérer avec une dalle neuve, et celà en moins de 15 jours, je suis très mais alors très heureux de récupérer mon MBP surtout que pendant ce laps de temps j'ai utilisé comme principal un PB 12 qui s'il demeure le meilleur pour la mobilité, n'est pas de toute première jeunesse.

donc le pbl est bien connu, et le changement ne pose pas de problèmes


----------



## cornerfx (1 Août 2008)

Il paraît que c'est juste un problème software qui du a une veille trop prolongée, suffît juste de  faire ctrl+shift+eject, pour moi ça a fonctionné.


----------



## mommsse (21 Septembre 2008)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec ces maudites taches grises et ce n'est pas la première fois ! D'abord en Avril 2008, sur tout l'écran, on m'a remplacer la dalle et tout aller mieux. Puis depuis quelques semaines ça recommence sur le bas de l'ecran, je vais encore devoir laisser ma machine dans un centre de maintenance apple 

En tous sur un ordi de moins d'un an, j'aurais changer, la carte mère, le clavier, et 2 fois l'écran !

Maintenant j'ai surtout peur que ça recommence hors garantie ! 

Heureusement que j'ai achetée la gamme Pro !


----------



## mommsse (21 Septembre 2008)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, sur les forums apple, un membre explique selon lui la raison de ses taches, c'est ici:

C'est en anglais, c'est l'avant dernier message.



> This issue is caused by the heat issues some older macbook pros have. the bottom part of the display casing (just where the "macbook pro" writing is) gets bend by the high temperature on the part right above the keyboard. this causes a small crack between display and display casing at the middle bottom part, thus allowing dust to get into the display itself.



En gros ce serai la température élevé qui gondolerai le boîtier de l'écran, laissant ainsi passer des minuscules particules de poussières.

A verifiez !

D'autres ont ce problème et ne s'en plaignent pas ?


----------



## escape (1 Octobre 2008)

Salut a tous.
J'ai le MBP depuis Juillet et j'ai 2 taches qui sont apparu il y a peu de temps 

Je compte attendre un peu de voir si ça se propage avant de faire le necessaire mais j'ai 2-3 questions importantes :
Je me sers de ce MBP tous les jours pour mon boulot (je suis indépendant)
Quels sont les solutions qui s'offrent à moi si je décidais de renvoyer le MBP? 

Apple Care? quel plan me permettrait d'avoir en remplacement une machine équivalente?

Comment vais-je pouvoir faire pour mes logiciels? (suite adobe, entre autres)
Une image disque me permettrait de recuperer mails, dossiers, etc etc..?

Dites-moi comment faites vous.
Ca me parrait bien compliqué de me lancer dans ce genre de galère..

Merci bcp pour vos réponses précieuses.


----------



## Namida (19 Octobre 2008)

D'expérience personnelle, le prêt d'une machine de substitution pendant la réparation n'est pas prévu, AppleCare ou non. Les quelques fois où j'ai été contraint de déposer mes Mac en réparation, en demandant s'il serait envisageable de me prêter ou de me louer un ordinateur pendant l'immobilisation du mien, on m'a gentiment répondu que si c'était une nécessité, je ferais bien d'acheter un second Mac de secours.


----------



## Magster (19 Octobre 2008)

J'ai commandé le nouveau MBP, je suis un nouveau client et je n'ai pas pris l'apple Care....et là je prie pour que tout aille bien mais je croyais que Apple était de meilleur qualité que ça...Ils me décoivent. Enfin j'attends d'avoir le miens. J'ai eu un HP puis un dell et aucun problème.


----------



## yomdelyon (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai pu constater également l'apparition de taches sur l'écran de mon macbook pro
Celles-ci sont apparues cette semaine, et ceci toutes d'un coup.

Je viens de contacter Apple pour leur signaler le probleme mon macbook pro n'étant plus sous garantie, afin de leur demander une extension me permettant de faire changer la dalle auprés du service de maintenance Lyonnais Actitec.

Aprés maintes manipulations (redemarrage, desactivation de la PRAM, demarrage sans extensions, boot sur cd install, la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone m'a confirmé *qu'il ne s'agissait nullement d'un problème logiciel*, voila qui répondra aux intérrogations de certains.

Puis cette personne m'a mis en relation avec un technicien qui m'a demandé de lui fournir des photos de mon ecran afin de les faire suivre à un ingénieur.

Etant client chez Apple depuis 15 ans et connaissant plutôt bien les lois régissant le code de la consommation et plus généralement du commerce en terme de garantie, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous qu'une machine à 2000 euros ne devrait pas présenter de tel defauts de fabrication et ceci même aprés deux ans d'utilisation normale (on a jamais vu ça sur un pc par exemple).

je vous poste les photos de mon ecran et ne manquerais pas de vous tenir informé des suites du dossier qui sera également suivi par UFC que choisir, étant en rapport régulier avec eux et leurs juristes.







guillaume


----------



## yomdelyon (30 Octobre 2008)

Tout d'abord merci à ceux qui m'ont contactés par mp pour me donner leur conseils afin d'obtenir gain de cause.

Aujourd'hui Apple m'a contacté pour me donner les resultats de l'expertise de "l'ingénieur" aprés envois des photos de mon ecran.

Celui-ci en a conclu que ma machine etait utilisée dans un environnement humide ou qu'il y avait eu une exposition a la chaleur (ou je l'aurais laissé en plein soleil a coté d'une fenetre, ingénieux disgnostique)

Je crois que là on se paye la tête du consommateur en le prenant pour un dindon qui ferait tout pour griller sa machine.

Mon macbook pro ne quitte pas mon bureau ou pas moins de 4 machines sont branchées et aucunes autres ne semble avoir de probleme d'exposition à l'humidité, idem pour tout mon materiel hifi.

concernant la chaleur , celui ci ne quitte que tres rarement son dock ventilé.

Apple m' a donc répondu que suite à se diagnostique il ne pouvait pas prendre en sav exceptionnel ma machine, la garantie apple ne couvrant pas l'utilisation d'un macbook pro sous la pluie ou en plein soleil, de qui se fout on?

et me demande si je veux contester ce diagnostique de faire faire une expertise à mes frais auprés d'un centre de maintenance afin de prouver que les taches sur l'écran viennent bien d'un defaut de fabrication et non d'une mauvaise utilisation.

Inutile de vous dire que je ne compte pas me laisser faire et en rester là
aussi je saisirais dés demain les associations de protection des consommateurs qui se chargeront des poursuites.

Si d'autres personnes qui ont le même problème souhaitent rejoindre mon action afin de mener une plainte collective contre apple et obtenir gain de cause je vous invites à me contacter.

affaire a suivre


----------



## Ruf (20 Avril 2009)

Bon, moi aussi j'ai un soucis de la sorte avec mon MacBook Pro acheté en mars 2008, donc plus sous garantie 

Tâche en bas à droite, avec la charnière on voit précisément où elle se situe.

Je vais appeler Apple dès demain.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Avril 2009)

Comme j'avais pris l'extension de garantie de la FNAC mon écran a été changé sans aucune discussion. Je pense que ce problème commun est courant est qu'il est pris en charge sans trop de problèmes par le SAV, tant d'Apple que de la FNAC

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------




yomdelyon a dit:


> Tout d'abord merci à ceux qui m'ont contactés par mp pour me donner leur conseils afin d'obtenir gain de cause.
> 
> Aujourd'hui Apple m'a contacté pour me donner les resultats de l'expertise de "l'ingénieur" aprés envois des photos de mon ecran.
> 
> ...



Dans ces cas il ne devrait pas y avoir de problèmes ? je suis étonné de la position d'Apple  qu je trouve anormale,


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Mai 2009)

Pour le moment 3 spots gris au niveau du doc, pas gênant, mais je crois que je vais devoir faire un nouveau tour au SAV


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Juin 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Pour le moment 3 spots gris au niveau du doc, pas gênant, mais je crois que je vais devoir faire un nouveau tour au SAV



Je n'ai plus qu'à retourner et porter ma machine au SAV, cela sera son troisième écran en 12 mois lol

Ils feraient mieux de me la changer directement


----------



## Jab aka baba le cwabe (15 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème avec l'écrand de mon MPB. Au début 2 ou 3 tâches et aujourd'hui, près d'une dizaine.

Vaut il mieux que j'appelle APPLE (0805 540 003) ou que je me rende dans un Apple Center (lequel sur Paris ?) ?

Dans tous les cas, j'ai prévu de fournir numéro de série, photos, facture, cela suffira-t-il pour que le remplacement de l'écran soit pris en charge (hors garantie) ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

Jab


----------



## Jab aka baba le cwabe (18 Juillet 2009)

Petite Maj : 
- J'ai appellé APPLE qui m'a dit de passer dans un centre technique pour effectuer le diagnostic
- Je suis donc allé chez ALIS (bld Richard Lenoir à Paris), qui me dit que le problème est d'ordre matériel
- Le remplacement de la dalle LCD + Main d'oeuvre = près de 800
- Je rappelle APPLE afin que cela soit pris en charge (matos hors garantie, donc négociation...)
- APPLE demande à ALIS de faire des tests complémentaires, et statuera sur la prise en charge en fonction du résultat des tests.

Wait and See...


----------



## Jab aka baba le cwabe (21 Juillet 2009)

Maj du 21/07 : 

Plusieurs aller-retour entre APPLE et le centre technique : 
- Le centre qui certifie que le problème est bien d'ordre matériel
- Apple qui refuse de prendre en charge les réparations
- Je parle du code de la consommation et notamment des articles L211-1 à 18, et comme par miracle, je suis transféré au service relation consommateur
- Je discute un peu avec le type, en lui racontant ma vie (bon client, upgrade prochainement, bla bla). Il appelle le centre technique
- Il me rappelle dans l'après-midi pour me dire que finalement Apple prendrait en charge tous le frais


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (22 Juillet 2009)

Jab aka baba le cwabe a dit:


> Maj du 21/07 :
> 
> Plusieurs aller-retour entre APPLE et le centre technique :
> - Le centre qui certifie que le problème est bien d'ordre matériel
> ...



comme quoi il faut taper les poings sur la table pour se faire entendre

j'ai eu un HP un temps et j'ai fais comme toi surtout quand on voit le prix de la bête...

c'est cool pour toi


----------



## Jab aka baba le cwabe (22 Juillet 2009)

Maj du 22/07 : 

- Reçu un mail de Alis Informatique pour me notifier que mon MBP était réparé et dispo
- Je le récupère demain et vous tiens au courant du résultat 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------




prim's.-.Mac a dit:


> comme quoi il faut taper les poings sur la table pour se faire entendre
> 
> j'ai eu un HP un temps et j'ai fais comme toi surtout quand on voit le prix de la bête...
> 
> c'est cool pour toi



Oui et non. Mais il est clair que si on insiste pas, Apple ne propose pas de lui même de prendre en charge la réparation. Il ne s'agit pas tant de taper du poing que d'avoir de solides arguments à formuler (code de la conso, etc.).


----------



## scarab714 (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de relancer se sujet car je viens à l'instant d'amener mon  macbook pro 17" acheté été 2009 pour cette même cause. J'en ressort plutôt déçu car le vendeur m'a dit que ça risqué de ne pas être pris en  charge par la garantie car mon ordinateur avait quelque coup (je l'ai un p'tit peu abimer sur les côté car je le transporte 100% du temps avec moi, donc difficile de le transporter confortablement tout le temps, surtout un 17"). 
Je tiens à préciser que j'avais déjà amener *2 fois* mon ancien macbook pro (15", 2,2 ghz) en garantie pour cette même cause.
Je croyais enfin avoir contourné le problème en ayant un tout nouveau unibody, mais je me retrouve avec plusieurs tâches blanches sur l'écran.

J'ai expliqué au vendeur assez énervé, que c'est une honte qu'un l'appareil acheté aussi cher soit refusé pour une raison qui n'a rien à voir. Car je tiens à préciser que j'ai eu ces tâches blanches bien avant d'avoir abimer ma coque en décembre (j'ai commencé à voir apparaitre ces tâche fin septembre, ordinateur acheté en aout). 
Je lui ai bien expliqué aussi que j'avais déjà amener 2 fois mon anciens macbook pro pour la même raison.
Le vendeur tout désolé me disait qu'ils sont indépendant d'apple et que ce n'est pas eux qui prennent la décision.

Dans le cas ou la prise en charge serai refusé, est-ce que des membres expérimentés dans le domaine pourrait me donner toutes les étapes à faire pour forcer apple à le prendre en charge en citant les loi, les codes civil, etc...
J'ai vu sur certain forum que je ne retrouve plus, que certain membres arrivaient à forcer apple à prendre en charge le problème.

Je suis extrêmement déçu d'apple dans ces conditions. J'ai acheté mon macbook pro 2400, c'est énorme pour un ordinateur, mais je l'ai pris car je voulais un bon ordinateur sur lequel je peux reposer toute ma confiance, mais pour ce cas, je suis très déçu qu'un problème continue d'exister même sur des ordinateurs de nouvelles génération et qu'il utilise la moindre excuse pour ne pas le prendre en charge.

Je vous remercie !


----------



## TheDude32 (2 Avril 2010)

C'est un problème fréquent on dirait. Je voulais m'acheter un MBP full option mais après avoir lu vos post j'ai changé d'avis


----------



## scarab714 (6 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je reviens avec des retours sur mon problème d'écran. Je viens de récupérer mon macbook pro cet après midi. Apple à refusé de le prendre en charge à cause des petit coup sur le côté. Je suis extrêmement déçu de apple sur ce point là.
Je retourne chez moi (dans le sud) la semaine prochaine pour mon stage de fin d'étude, je tenterais de l'emmener au même endroit ou j'avais déjà déposé mon ancien macbook pro pour le même problème. J'espère que ça portera ces fruit, sinon je ferais appel à vous tous pour m'aiguiller sur les numéros à appeler et les démarches à faire pour faire forcing auprès d'apple.

J'en ressors dégoutté... Si ça marche pas, j'aurais une machine de plus de 2000 qui portera son problème tout le long que je l'aurais, et même plus tard pour éventuellement le revendre, se sera un point problématique.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Avril 2010)

Tu peux aussi trouver des 15' dont la carte graphique a laché.... et récupérer ainsi un écran.

Pour ma part j'ai eu de la chance :

- 3 écrans
- 2 cartes mères
- un clavier
- un top case
- un superdrive 

Tout cela changé sous garantie....


----------



## arrakiss (7 Avril 2010)

Merde tu me bats !

2 écrans
1 ventilo
1 carte mère
1 superdrive


----------



## Tox (7 Avril 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> - 3 écrans
> - 2 cartes mères
> - un clavier
> - un top case
> ...



Rien de bien grave, en fait. Juste une machine complète et quelques accessoires...


----------



## arrakiss (7 Avril 2010)

Si quand même, c'est très embêtant d'immobiliser sa machine plusieurs semaines au SAV...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Avril 2010)

Avec tous ces nouveaux composants elle est comme neuve, en plus je bénéficie d'un carte mère de seconde génération qui ne grillera pas...

c'est pour cela qu'il faut à mon sens absolument intégrer le coût de l'Apple Care pour l'achat d'un portable.

Ce sont des machines ultra performantes, mais qui sont très sensibles, et pour lequelles la moindre réparation coûte un oeuil


----------



## Tox (9 Avril 2010)

De mon côté, je privilégie l'achat d'un MB en 2011, plutôt que l'Apple Care. Cela revient moins cher et le MB 2011 enterrera certainement les MBP livrés jusqu'en mars 2010


----------



## arrakiss (10 Avril 2010)

L'apple care c'est chère....jai plus confiance en ma capacité à négocier lol


----------



## Benrichard (5 Mars 2011)

ça fait un moment que j'ai les fameuses taches grise sur mon écran (MB Pro 2,4 2008)mais ça ce dégraderait plutôt et je pense m'adresser à un réparateur agréé Mac. 
 Y en a t-il parmi  vous qui ont déjà put se faire échanger leur écran gratuitement  par Apple ? 
Merci


----------



## bobywankenoby (5 Mars 2011)

Tox a dit:


> De mon côté, je privilégie l'achat d'un MB en 2011, plutôt que l'Apple Care. Cela revient moins cher et le MB 2011 enterrera certainement les MBP livrés jusqu'en mars 2010


Bonjour,
Les MBA construits avant 2010 sont-ils si fragiles?
J'ai un mid 2009 et franchement il n'a pas l'air fragile...

slts


----------



## encoreoubliémonnom? (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Eh bien zut ! Je viens grossir les rangs des propriétaires des MBP (le mien est de fin 2008) aux petites taches grises...
Le display a déjà été changé une fois pour un autre problème (apparition d'une grande ligne verte qui traversait verticalement l'écran), ainsi que le trackpad il y a peu. Et un mystère d'affichage "bleuté" qui apparaît de temps à autres n'a pas pu être identifié, si ce n'est que la situation revient généralement à la normale quand j'entre dans les préférences moniteurs (sans même y changer quoi que ce soit).

Fin de l'Apple Care cette année... Me réjouis pas de voir ce qui m'attendra ensuite.

Il me semble que ces taches sont apparues assez soudainement, mais peut-être me trompé-je.

Direction le centre de services Apple le plus proche lundi. Je vous ferai part de leur réponse.


----------



## encoreoubliémonnom? (5 Juillet 2011)

> Direction le centre de services Apple le plus proche lundi. Je vous ferai part de leur réponse.


Et voilà. Remplacement du display, couvert par la garantie. D'après eux il s'agit d'une défectuosité de la dalle. Reste plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour que l'histoire ne recommence pas.









L'AppleCare c'est cher, mais cette fois c'est amorti !


----------



## BS0D (13 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous, 

J'ai un problème de "faisceaux" sombres sur mon MBP 4,1 de 2008. J'ai remarqué que c'est depuis la màj vers la version 10.6.8 (ça n'a peut etre rien à voir par contre).

Ca fait 3 ou 4 fois que mon écran présente au démarrage des faisceaux noirs partant du bas de l'écran. Ca ne vient pas de la dalle et je présume que c'est plutot software que hardware, puisque l'écran de chargement avec la pomme est d'un blanc immaculé. Et lors du démarrage je vois ces trainées noires comme des barreaux de prison qui rendent le travail de tout type impossible. 

Y a t-il une solution? J'ai lu sur un forum que ça provenait d'une surchauffre de la dalle à cause de l'aération coté charnière qui est à coté, sur d'autres posts que ça venait d'un problème software... 

Comme je pars vivre à létranger dans 3 mois et que j'ai autre chose à penser, est-ce que cest direction centre agréé direct ou bien ça risque de s'arranger avec une màj? 

A savoir qu'un redémarrage fait souvent disparaitre ces faisceaux... 

Merci.


----------

